# Cinnamon flavoured e-liquid



## Hardtail1969 (21/12/16)

Does anybody know of a cinnamon flavoured liq?

Looking for any with it as ingredient or as main flavour.

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/12/16)

@Sickboy77 has a Cinnamon Donut Juice (CID)... I'm not a cinnamon fan but I do like his juice and it's an authentic Donut tasting juice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (21/12/16)

Have to agree with @Rob Fisher , cinnamon is not a flavour I would look for or particularly like, but CID is a beautiful juice and definitely something to try.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gersh (21/12/16)

Juice for thought .....

Cinnamon, brown sugar, and a cake mix might just taste like homemade pancakes.


----------



## RichJB (21/12/16)

I just downloaded a recipe for a clone of Five Pawns Perpetual Check. The clone has 5% FA Cinnamon Ceylon so I'd reckon cinnamon would be prominent in the original. I'm not sure where you'd get it, though.


----------



## Soutie (21/12/16)

Orion - the belt is a custard with cinnamon. Really nice actually. I pick up the cinnamon notes front and center with quite a bit of vanilla

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shazzarain (21/12/16)

I have also been personally wanting a cinnamon and vanilla flavour

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yagya (21/12/16)

I have CB2 of Zodiac in daily rotation. .the best cinnamon i have tried.


----------



## jpzx12rturbo (21/12/16)

Cinna fun




If you like cinnamon.... this is definitely one you need to try


----------



## PsyCLown (21/12/16)

CID from @Sickboy77 is really tasty! My GF loooves the stuff and it smells and tastes soo good!
Cinammon, Ice-Cream, Donut.

Muffin Man Clone has some cinammon in it if you are into DIY, simple 3 flavour recipe and it is good! Gets the cinammon from Cinammon Danish Swirl.


----------



## Lukeness (21/12/16)

Complex Chaos has a 'cinnamon cookies' flavour.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (21/12/16)

RichJB said:


> I just downloaded a recipe for a clone of Five Pawns Perpetual Check. The clone has 5% FA Cinnamon Ceylon so I'd reckon cinnamon would be prominent in the original. I'm not sure where you'd get it, though.


I tried the HIC recommended percentages for Perpetual Check, which has 1 % Cinnamon Ceylon. Have tasted it, but forgot to add my notes. Will have to taste it again to give my impression, but then I have not tried the authentic either. Maybe @rogue zombie can help.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB (21/12/16)

That sounds more reasonable, @Andre. 5% Cinnamon Ceylon would be... prominent.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schnappie (21/12/16)

Puffy Puffs Fireball has cinnamon as the main ingredient. Doesnt get anymore cinnamony imo


----------



## Moosa86 (21/12/16)

Wicked Wicks has a cinnamon flavour. Havent tried it though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tank88 (21/12/16)

Nom de plume - Cinnamon Cookie. Amazing juice


----------



## Hardtail1969 (22/12/16)

I had no idea that there were so many, tx guys, i am actually looking for swambo, and she just loves jack daniels fire, its a cinnamon whiskey, so thats what i am/was after, but will try these and see what she says

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## shabbar (22/12/16)

Moosa86 said:


> Wicked Wicks has a cinnamon flavour. Havent tried it though.



awesome juice , fuad had some


----------



## RichJB (22/12/16)

Hardtail1969 said:


> and she just loves jack daniels fire, its a cinnamon whiskey, so thats what i am/was after



That shouldn't be too tough to DIY. This is a starting point I found on ELR:

Cinnamon Red Hot (TPA) 3%
Kentucky Bourbon (TPA) 6%


----------



## SmokeyJoe (22/12/16)

Damn, now i have a craving for cinnamon rolls. Off to Spar i go


----------



## Hardtail1969 (22/12/16)

RichJB said:


> That shouldn't be too tough to DIY. This is a starting point I found on ELR:
> 
> Cinnamon Red Hot (TPA) 3%
> Kentucky Bourbon (TPA) 6%


@RichJB

Thanks! Now Swambo says "ask him to mix me some"... so dude? Can you? 

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## RichJB (22/12/16)

Kentucky Bourbon is a no-flyer so we can't get it here, alas. I'm probably also the wrong person to develop it as I have zero experience with whisky/bourbon, either the real thing or as a flavour profile in vaping. I have a feeling that recipe wouldn't nail the profile but would only be a starting point, it just has that "first attempt" look about it. I don't think it's a profile you'll find in a commercial juice, whisky/bourbon vapes are rare. I can give it a bash when I next get in DIY concentrates early next year but I can't promise anything.


----------



## Andre (22/12/16)

Hardtail1969 said:


> @RichJB
> 
> Thanks! Now Swambo says "ask him to mix me some"... so dude? Can you?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk





RichJB said:


> Kentucky Bourbon is a no-flyer so we can't get it here, alas. I'm probably also the wrong person to develop it as I have zero experience with whisky/bourbon, either the real thing or as a flavour profile in vaping. I have a feeling that recipe wouldn't nail the profile but would only be a starting point, it just has that "first attempt" look about it. I don't think it's a profile you'll find in a commercial juice, whisky/bourbon vapes are rare. I can give it a bash when I next get in DIY concentrates early next year but I can't promise anything.



I shall give it a go too, if you guys do not mind. Sounds interesting. First, however, I shall have to go and buy a bottle of that Jack Daniels to taste. How does your wife like it @Hardtail1969? Straight up or with ice/crushed ice or with a mixer?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hardtail1969 (22/12/16)

Straight, swambo never mixes her jack... 

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SirBoss (15/1/17)

Wicked Wicks Cinnamon is very good http://www.wickedwicks.co.za/copy-of-cherry-cola


----------



## SirBoss (15/1/17)

SirBoss said:


> Wicked Wicks Cinnamon is very good http://www.wickedwicks.co.za/copy-of-cherry-cola


----------



## Polar (15/1/17)

Got a DIY baked caramelized pear and cinnamon cookie crust that matured nicely. Recipe's a work in progress. Could send you some for a 2nd opinion ?


----------

